
The Science of Asking What People Want - oblib
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/the-science-of-asking-what-people-want/
======
hhs
Interesting, the author writes:

 _“Over the past few years, I’ve conducted about 300 market research surveys
while working in a creative advertising agency. As I was reading about Charles
Booth it occurred to me that there are two types of survey questions: those
that extract and those that evoke. Questions that extract involve collecting
information; this is Booth on the street asking people about their income.
Questions that evoke involve eliciting a reaction. Think about a focus group
moderator versus a standup comedian. Both care about what you think. But the
stand-up comedian goes one step further to provoke a response.”_

I can see this argument, though I wish the author offered more empirical
evidence on how successful it is in metrics like economics.

Some could argue that survey questions deliberately evoking and eliciting a
reaction could be leading the respondent.

